# Verses promoting God's sovereignty in man's salvation



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 27, 2010)

Hi! I thought I would gather a full list of verses promoting God's sovereignty in man's salvation. It is absolutely necessary for me to do this in order to have the full encouragement of this glorious truth from God's word!

What I mean by "God's sovereignty in man's salvation" is both God's sovereignty in starting our faith and preserving it. (I hold that just because God guarantees to save His elect, that doesn't make salvation a one-moment thing!)

If there are any threads already made on this particular topic, please let me know!

Here is a good example of what I'm looking for:

“Blessed is the man whom thou choosest, and causest to approach unto thee, that he may dwell in thy courts: we shall be satisfied with the goodness of thy house, even of thy holy temple.” [Ps. 65:4]

Here is a good example of what I'm NOT looking for:

“Turn away mine eyes from beholding vanity; and quicken thou me in thy way.” [Psalm 119:37]

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## KMK (May 27, 2010)

Four of my favorites:

Gen 3:15
Eze 36:21-28
Dan 4:35
Rom 8:29,30


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2010)

[bible]Isaiah 40:13-14[/bible]


----------



## yoyoceramic (May 27, 2010)

Three good ones

And _I will betroth you to me_ forever. I will betroth you to me in righteousness and in justice, in steadfast love and in mercy. 20I will betroth you to me in faithfulness. And you shall know the Lord. Hos 2:19

He chose our inheritance for us, the pride of Jacob, whom he loved. Selah Ps 47:4

It was not because you were more in number than any other people that the LORD set his love on you and chose you, for you were the fewest of all peoples, Deut 7:7


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 27, 2010)

Psalm 127:1
"Unless the Lord builds the house they labor in vain that build it,unless the Lord keepeth the city the watchman waketh in vain"

I understand this doesnt directly relate to His salvific work but it's a good one!


----------



## cih1355 (May 28, 2010)

Acts 13:48 states, "When the Gentiles heard this, they began rejoicing and glorifying the word of the Lord; and as many as had been appointed to eternal life believed." Those who believed are the ones who were chosen to believe.


----------



## KaphLamedh (May 29, 2010)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Psalm 127:1
> "Unless the Lord builds the house they labor in vain that build it,unless the Lord keepeth the city the watchman waketh in vain"


 
Amen Brian, you wrote the same verse that has been in my heart for long time. That suits perfectly to our daily work and for the spiritual building, the temple of Holy Ghost, that God builds. God created us, He saved us, He shall finish His work.


----------

